# Repairing Rubber Grips



## Ernbar (Oct 26, 2020)

These are the original grips on my 46 Rollfast and both had about a 1” crack . I remembered using a product to bond a crack in my daughters Toyota bumper that worked like a charm so I gave it a try on these grips. I failed to take a before picture but after applying the epoxy the grips look un damaged. This stuff bonds plastic to plastic really well and dries black so it matches perfectly on a black rubber grip.


----------

